# what oil to use



## ThatA4Guy (Dec 17, 2007)

got a A4 1.8 and was wondering what other guys were using and how long they go in between changes, i dont beat or race it either...thanks a head of time


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: what oil to use (ThatA4Guy)*

502 approved oil
Castrol Syntec 5w40 or Mobil1 0w40...every 5k miles


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: what oil to use (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_502 approved oil
Castrol Syntec 5w40 or Mobil1 0w40...

...or Total or Motul or Pentosin or.......


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: what oil to use (franz131)*

of course the list is long of approved oils...but since he doesn't race or push the car, I was just giving the 2 most available reputable oils on the approved list that can be found at Walmart, Advance, or Autozone


----------



## ThatA4Guy (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: what oil to use (pturner67)*

what about M1 5w40


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: what oil to use (ThatA4Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatA4Guy* »_what about M1 5w40 

M1 doesn't make a 5w40. But they're 0w40 is a quality oil. Its VW 502/505 approved and generally easy to find at local AP stores. Just dumped 5quarts in my chipped A4 2.0T this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: what oil to use (bcze1)*

M1 does make 5w40...it's their truck formula...not sure if it's 502 approved though
http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...0.asp 


_Modified by pturner67 at 7:42 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: what oil to use (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_M1 does make 5w40...it's their truck formula...not sure if it's 502 approved though
http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...0.asp 

It is not VW 502.00 rated. It is intended for turbo diesel engines. It is suitable for 2003 and earlier VW diesel engines.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: what oil to use (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_M1 does make 5w40...it's their truck formula.

Thanks for the correction. Just never seen it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThatA4Guy (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: what oil to use (bcze1)*

ok got it thanks for the info


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: what oil to use (ThatA4Guy)*

I've got a 3.2 VR6 in my Eos and wonder about the oil. The OM says approx 5.8 quarts of VW502 00 synthetic oil. I've got 9800 miles on it and wonder if I can buy oil at an AP and bring it to the dealer for the 10,000 mile service or just let the dealer use the VW oil? I bought the car used from a dealer and was planning on having them service the car.
A few years ago I had a Q45 and the dealer charged $19 each for the 8 platinum plugs just for the parts plus labor to change them. I think the 60,000 mile service was about $1600. I figured I could have bought plugs at the AP and saved $100, but is it tacky to bring in your own parts to the dealer?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: what oil to use (carnut77459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carnut77459* »_I've got a 3.2 VR6 in my Eos and wonder about the oil. The OM says approx 5.8 quarts of VW502 00 synthetic oil. I've got 9800 miles on it and wonder if I can buy oil at an AP and bring it to the dealer for the 10,000 mile service or just let the dealer use the VW oil? I bought the car used from a dealer and was planning on having them service the car.


Probably depends on your dealer, but it shouldn't be a problem. Just don't expect to save a lot of money by doing it. However if you want to use a specific brand of oil then go ahead. You might want to call your dealer first and find out what brand of oil they use, as it does vary, and what they'll charge.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I was just there tonight and should have asked then. My rearview mirror fell off for the second time after a windshield replacement.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: what oil to use (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_M1 does make 5w40...it's their truck formula...not sure if it's 502 approved though
http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...0.asp 

_Modified by pturner67 at 7:42 PM 1-28-2009_

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but according to AudiUSA, this oil is 502.00 approved. (http://www.audiusa.com/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/aoa/company/aoa-specific.Par.0023.File.pdf)
I also use it in my motorcylce.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: what oil to use (angelico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
Quote, originally posted by pturner67 »
M1 does make 5w40...it's their truck formula...not sure if it's 502 approved though
http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...0.asp[/QUOTE]


angelico said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but according to AudiUSA, this oil is 502.00 approved. (http://www.audiusa.com/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/aoa/company/aoa-specific.Par.0023.File.pdf)
> I also use it in my motorcylce.






angelico said:


> good to know...thanks!!


----------

